# I'll never buy tortillas again



## TanyaK (Sep 12, 2008)

Now that I know how easy it is to make ! Made these wholewheat tortillas last night - they may look a bit "burnt" (must still practice a bit) but they tasted great. Much nicer (and cheaper) than store bought ones!


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 12, 2008)

I coulden't agree more. It took some doinf to get my flour Tortilla recipe right. Now that I have it, it is way easier to make them.

Also, as has been pointed out on this site, you need not make more than you need.

AC


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice Tanya


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Pacanis - I'm quite proud of myself as I'm not exactly gifted when it comes to making anything involving dough. Might now even attempt to make that NYT bread I keep hearing about.


----------



## letscook (Sep 12, 2008)

tanya     Your table look very inviting 

Adillio303- I tried to make flour ones a couple of times and  just not happy with them
               Please share your recipe
               Thanks


----------



## JMediger (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool Tanya!  I saw a recipe for fish tacoes in a magazine recently that said to make your own tortillas and then gave the directions.  I haven't had the guts to try it but your success might just push me to it!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the way you can pick up a tortilla and circle around the table from filling to filling.
I was picturing my virtual self doing just that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 12, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Thanks Pacanis - I'm quite proud of myself as I'm not exactly gifted when it comes to making anything involving dough. Might now even attempt to make that NYT bread I keep hearing about.


 
Looks good , Tanya!  You can do the NYT bread... it is quite forgiving.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think those look burnt at all - they look exactly the way I've always seen homemade tortillas look.  What a good job - now you've given me hope that perhaps I can make them myself - lol!!

Question - did you use a tortilla press?


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks - believe me if I can make it anyone can. No I didn't use a tortilla press -  I don't think you even get tortilla presses in South Africa  DH was my tortilla press


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep.  There's nothing like homemade tortillas.  The whole wheat go great in wraps.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow!  That table looks great.  Good job on the tortillas, just the way I like them.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 19, 2008)

You might be able to improve a quick tortilla press is you have any pie plates.  Invert one, and lay some plastic over it.  Then, layer the second pie plate with plastic, but right side up.  This way the plate provides the flat, even pressure, while the plastic keeps the dough from sticking to the plates.


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 19, 2008)

*Flour tortillas question*


I was reading several packages of flour tortillas in the supermarket recently. None say anything about if you have to heat them up or just eat them out of the package with various goodies.

Please don't think that I'm just pulling your leg. I've never eaten any flour tortillas except in Mexican restaurants. They usually come wrapped up to keep them warm. Do you have to heat them up? Does it improve the taste?
What's the best way to heat _flour tortillas_ up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2008)

Nothing says you HAVE to eat tortillas warm.

Anyway, I've heated them two ways: 1) lightly wrapped in foil in a 325-degree oven for about 15-20 minutes, & 2) lightly wrapped in slightly damp paper towels in the microwave for about 15-20 seconds. In both instances check them midway to see how they're doing.


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 19, 2008)

I didn't think they looked burnt either, I thought they were darker from the whole wheat.   My Mexican friend Adalia whips up homemade tortillas all the time, then her and her mom have amazing fillings for them.  (they keep telling me EAT! EAT! Mexican food is not fattening!)  hahaha - yeah right.  

Anyway, thought I'd tell you your tortillas look great!  And all the fillings to go in them!


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 19, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Now that I know how easy it is to make ! Made these wholewheat tortillas last night - they may look a bit "burnt" (must still practice a bit) but they tasted great. Much nicer (and cheaper) than store bought ones!


 
Hi Tanya,

They look great!  Is there any chance you could share your recipe?  If not I'm sure I could easily find one, but I like the idea of a TNT one IYKWIM .

Thanks


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 19, 2008)

They look great! Keep cooking!

Two questions for the group:

I must be a dummy, but what is NYT bread? I've been baking for years. Haven't heard of it.

How can a flour tortilla be modified to cut down on the carbs? 25g for one is way too much.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 19, 2008)

if you want a quick treat. butter a side of flour tortilla and heat butter side down, turn over, butter, sprinkle cinnamon sugar on it . warm til starts to melt a little. with milk is yummy.i once made apricot burroites (spell check not working) put apricot pie filling along one edge. roll up pretty tight, fry til golden and sprinkle with powdered sugar. used  to make the tortillias for my son-in-law, he is no longer my son-in-law.lol. also made salsa but they ate it faster than i could make it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> They look great! Keep cooking!
> 
> Two questions for the group:
> 
> ...



Hi, Dave. NYT bread is a recipe for no-knead bread that was printed in the New York Times a couple of years ago. There's a huge thread on it here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/ny-times-bread-recipe-what-fun-28893.html?highlight=new+york+times+bread HTH.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 20, 2008)

I shudda known - it just never occured to me.  I've seen videos, etc. on it, but kneading just gives a certain feel.  When I get that lazy I'll buy wonder bread (yuk).  

Babe:  Sons-in-law (daughters, too) may come and go, but good eats is forever!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 20, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> I shudda known - it just never occured to me.  I've seen videos, etc. on it, but kneading just gives a certain feel.  When I get that lazy I'll buy wonder bread (yuk).
> 
> Babe:  Sons-in-law (daughters, too) may come and go, but good eats is forever!


 
ain't that the truth.babe


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 21, 2008)

Sparkly77 said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> They look great!  Is there any chance you could share your recipe?  If not I'm sure I could easily find one, but I like the idea of a TNT one IYKWIM .
> 
> Thanks



Hi - you stir together 1 cup all-purpose flour, 4 cups wholewheat flour and 2 teaspoons salt. Rub in 1/2 cup olive oil, make a well in center and pour in 1 1/2 cups boiling water. Mix with fork, sprinkle with additional flour and knead. Make little balls and cover with cloth. Let stand for at least 1 hour. Roll out and fry at high heat - as soon as you see a bubble forming on top turn over cook for about 20-30 seconds and turn over again and cook for another 20-30 seconds. Enjoy!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

I am making these today.  Hope mine come out as good as yours did!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine came out very crispy.  Did I do something wrong?  They were good but not what I was expecting.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 22, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Mine came out very crispy.  Did I do something wrong?  They were good but not what I was expecting.



Maybe you didn't roll them out thinly enough? I made again last night and didn't roll it out as thinly as it was last time(my tortilla press aka DH was otherwise occupied) - it wasn't pliable enough to make tortillas with so I folded it in half and made burritos which were also nice. It wasn't crispy though.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 22, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Hi - you stir together 1 cup all-purpose flour, 4 cups wholewheat flour and 2 teaspoons salt. Rub in 1/2 cup olive oil, make a well in center and pour in 1 1/2 cups boiling water. Mix with fork, sprinkle with additional flour and knead. Make little balls and cover with cloth. Let stand for at least 1 hour. Roll out and fry at high heat - as soon as you see a bubble forming on top turn over cook for about 20-30 seconds and turn over again and cook for another 20-30 seconds. Enjoy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## trids (Dec 15, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Thanks - believe me if I can make it anyone can. No I didn't use a tortilla press -  I don't think you even get tortilla presses in South Africa  DH was my tortilla press



Thanks for the inspiration, Tanyak! I'm picking up my tortilla press tomorrow from Mazunte off Main Road, Observatory. Which is actually how i stumbled across this thread .. LOL!


----------



## scoobagirl (Dec 15, 2008)

tanya that really looks good! I don't think you need a tortilla press!


----------



## MaryE (Dec 15, 2008)

Great job! You've inspired me to give tortillas a try myself.

Thanks!


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 16, 2008)

trids said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, Tanyak! I'm picking up my tortilla press tomorrow from Mazunte off Main Road, Observatory. Which is actually how i stumbled across this thread .. LOL!



Never been to Mazunte but if they stock things like tortilla presses I'll definitely have to pop in next time I'm in the area !


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks good there, nice job!
I showed it to the wife and said I would probably need a press as I am not that good with working dough, and she said, "Awww you don't need a press, it's can't be that hard to make them". I said, "thanks for volunteering!"
LOL.


----------



## TessaJoy (Dec 16, 2008)

These look great!  I made them once before, but my memory had recorded that it was a difficult process (I believe i also used corn flour).  You make it sound easy, so I think I'm going to try again with your instructions.  Thanks!


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 16, 2008)

It is easy - and I'm not good with dough


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds great.  Tortillas have always been hit and miss.  I live in a VERY small town, and when I need them, there is never a good bodega around.  Sometimes a can get some good store bought ones, and other times, they all break to pieces.  I work too hard on my fajitas to end up with some crappy tortillas.


----------

